

SpamIt, Glavmed Pharmacy Networks Exposed - peter_l_downs
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2011/02/spamit-glavmed-pharmacy-networks-exposed/

======
trevelyan
Article is deliberately inflammatory. However one feels about affiliate
advertising, selling generic drugs online is hardly criminal activity.

